# another problem with radio



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

i got a gauge pod that replaces the factory radio and in order to do that you have to put an aftermarket radio into the tray at the bottom of the console. it is right above the ashtray. my problem is that the bracket will only line up to the front holes and not the back ones. is it safe to drill and tap a couple of holes into the radio?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

that dont sound like a good idea might have it professionally installed


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

well i figured it out again, sorry to post lame posts. i didnt look at the radio close enough. their was a plate with a spring tab for the cage and i removed it and whala, their was the other holes i needed. sorry again


----------

